# [raid] mdadm ne trouve plus les partitions (résolu)

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Depuis la recompilation de mes kernel 2.6.38 et 2.6.39, le système ne démarre plus. Lors du démarrage, le système indique qu'il trouve bien les partition sda et sdb, et ensuite il indique les partitions /dev/md/1_00 et  /dev/md/3_00. Avant la recompilation du kernel, les partitions radis étaient  /dev/md1 et  /dev/md3.

Ce changement de nom est-il normal ?

Est-ce un probleme du fichier /etc/mdadm.conf ?

MerciLast edited by sylvain.bonnemaison on Wed Oct 19, 2011 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Ce changement dois être normal, j'ai eu le même, par contre ça ne m'a posé aucun problème de boot.

Quelle est ta configuration précise de démarrage ? (partitionnement, options genkernel, ligne de commande du noyau, contenu du /etc/fstab...)

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Maintenant je ne peux même plus démarrer à partir d'un cd live Gentoo. J'ai l'erreur suivante :

 *Quote:*   

> Could not find the root block device in.

 

J'ai réussi de démarré avec un live cd ubuntu 11.4. Voici les fichiers de config ci-après.

partitionnement:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               1           5       40131   83  Linux
> 
> /dev/sda2               6        1311    10490445   83  Linux
> 
> /dev/sda3            1312      121601   966229425   83  Linux
> ...

 

grub.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.39-gentoo-r3)
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/md/3_00 domdadm md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3 vga=791 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1920x1080-32@60
> ...

 

genkernel.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> # Configuration file for genkernel
> 
> # =========Common Command Line Option Defaults=========
> 
> # Run 'make oldconfig' before compiling this kernel?
> ...

 

fstab:

 *Quote:*   

> # Mounted file systems
> 
> /dev/md1    /boot       ext2      noauto,noatime                    1 2
> 
> /dev/md3    /           ext3      noatime                           0 1
> ...

 

mdadm.conf:

 *Quote:*   

> DEVICE /dev/sd[ac]1 /dev/sd[ac]3

 

J'ai modifié mdadm.conf en remplaçant [ac] par [ab]. J'ai recopié le contenu du fichier mdadm.conf de ma session ubuntu dans le fichier mdadm.conf sur la partition root du système gentoo. Le problème est toujours là.  :Sad: 

Un point important, j'utilise un baselayout-2.

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

À pars le fstab qui n'est pas à jour je voit pas de problème. 

C'est quoi le message d'erreur ?

C'est à quel niveau que ça plante ? L'initrd ?

C'est un raid version 0.90 ou 1.x ?

Tu ne devrais pas avoir besoin de "md=3,/dev/sda3,/dev/sdb3" normalement vu que l'initrd se charge d'assembler le raid en userspace (la ligne "Starting mdev" au démarrage)

Ma ligne de commande grub (j'utilise lvm par dessus mon raid)

```

linux /kernel doscsi domdadm dolvm real_root=/dev/mapper/localvg-root splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd /initramfs

```

À tout hasard essaye de régénérer l'initrd avec CLEAR_CACHE_DIR="yes" dans le genkernel.conf, j'ai déjà eu des problèmes de conflit noyau/userspace avec ce cache.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Après avoir corrigé fstab et modifié grub.conf, le système à redémarrer. Mais au seconde redémarrage, les devices ont été renommé en /dev/md/126_0 et /dev/md/127_0. Est-ce normal ?

J'ai bien positionné la variable CLEAR_CACHE_DIR="yes".

Est-il nécessaire de renseigner le fichier mdadm.conf ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les noms des devices raid ne devrait pas trop bouger   :Shocked: 

Pur mdadm.conf, normalement  non tout est déjà dans les métadonnées, mais ça peut aider, perso j'ai pas  de DEVICE renseigné dedans, par contre j'ai une ligne ARRAY.

Un petit mdadm --examine --scan sous Ubuntu devrait te fournir toutes les lignes nécessaires.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Y'a eu du changement dans les derniers genkernel, voir /etc/genkernel.conf :

```

# Includes mdadm/mdmon binaries in initramfs.

# Without sys-fs/mdadm[static] installed, this will build a static mdadm.

MDADM="yes"

# Specify a custom mdadm.conf.

# By default the ramdisk will be built *without* an mdadm.conf and will auto-detect

# arrays during bootup.  Usually, this should not be needed.

MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf"

```

Depuis que j'ai décommenté MDADM_CONFIG="/etc/mdadm.conf" mon array raid à retrouvé son nom normal. 

J'utilise sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.18 (~amd64), je ne sait pas depuis quand cette option est disponible.

EDIT: Cela suppose bien sur d'avoir un mdadm.conf bien renseigné (mdadm --examine --scan >> /etc/mdadm.conf)

----------

## mp342

Par défaut, les raid sont numérotés de cette façon (127, 126 ...). Si tu veux une numérotation spécifique, tu dois utiliser un mdadm.conf comme l'indique GentooUser@Clubic. Mais si tu utilise genkernel, tu aurai plus intérêt à utiliser les uuid.

edit : pour le "_0", tu as peut être activé le support des partitions a l'intérieur du raid. Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé mais ça y ressemble.

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Suite à vos conseils, le système à retrouvé ses partitions. Il y a bien des partitions sur le système raid.

Merci

----------

